# New breeding Pairs, what do you think?



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum but I've been keeping and breeding bettas for almost 5 years now (just a hobby). I just got some new pairs in from Thailand and I was wondering what you guys thought. 
Platinum Opaque Pair: I purposefully choice a female with shorter, straight fins to counter balance the weaker, feather-likeness of the male's fins. I'm guessing that it will take a generation or 2 to get good results... Any thoughts?
















Green Blue Pair:
















Happy Betta Keeping! 
-DM17


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your bettas are beautiful!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Your fish are very pretty. The green pair is very nice. Unfortunatly with the white marble male carrying rosetail it's going to be very hard to breed that out, even with a decent female. It will probably still show up in the fry after many generations.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not really trying to breed out the rosetail, but I do want the next generation's fins to be stronger? If that makes any sense...


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with your future breeding plans. Although I think rosetails are pretty, halfmoons with less branching tend to hold their 180 degree caudal spread better throughout their lifespan, IME.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> Although I think rosetails are pretty, halfmoons with less branching tend to hold their 180 degree caudal spread better throughout their lifespan, IME.


That is very true, which is why I hope the offspring will get some branching traits from the mother. He's seems to get around pretty well, which surprises me since he has a tone of fin, but I'm sure that will be a problem as he ages. 
Thanks for the reply!
-DM17


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone - you need one with less ray branching (perhaps a delta). I love the second pair but one of them should have less branching otherwise you may get rose's.

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your breeding.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

indjo said:


> I agree with everyone - you need one with less ray branching (perhaps a delta). I love the second pair but one of them should have less branching otherwise you may get rose's.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and good luck with your breeding.


Thank you for the reply,
Of the two, I'd rather breed the opaque white female than the platinum male. So I guess I'll be looking for a different male. What kind of Caudal spread should I be looking for in the new male then? A prefect 180? I would like to get some OHMs in the bunch. 
Thank you,
-DM17


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

That blue/green pair is stunning! I especially love that female! Wow!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you! I was very glad to find her 
-DM17


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I know very little but I know what I like. That white male is soooo beautiful!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Thank you for the reply,
> Of the two, I'd rather breed the opaque white female than the platinum male. So I guess I'll be looking for a different male. What kind of Caudal spread should I be looking for in the new male then? A prefect 180? I would like to get some OHMs in the bunch.
> Thank you,
> -DM17


Sorry but I don't really like the opaque female. Her body is too long, her spine is too straight/looks odd, her fins are not smooth and her dorsal needs improvement... But that's just me.

To answer your question, all you need is a HM without rose markings to create HM. If you want OHM, you do need them to have more base branching Or have wider webbing between rays but breeding roses is risky. I have no experience in making OHM so I can't really say how to go about it.

This is a possible genetic flaw you might end up with. And IME this is hard to erase.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

indjo said:


> Sorry but I don't really like the opaque female. Her body is too long, her spine is too straight/looks odd, her fins are not smooth and her dorsal needs improvement... But that's just me.
> 
> To answer your question, all you need is a HM without rose markings to create HM. If you want OHM, you do need them to have more base branching Or have wider webbing between rays but breeding roses is risky. I have no experience in making OHM so I can't really say how to go about it.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I've decided to forgo breeding rosetails. It was a recent scheme and I assumed there wasn't much difference between breeding them and HMs. I wasn't aware that they carried such risk. I really wish I had found this forum prior to buying the opaque/platinum pair! 

I had a DOA in the same shipment as the green and opaque pairs so I'm planning to buy 3 additional bettas to be shipped with the replacement from the breeder... I was originally planning to get a new opaque white male (w/out rosetail) and a black/red/white marble pair. If the opaque female is that undesirable should I be looking for a whole new pair? That would be really disappointing! 
-DM17


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree that the blue/green pair are beautiful fish, but I don't care for either of the whites, at least based on those photos. The male has a stubby body and overly full fins with many crooked rays, and the female has a very long body with poor form. Compare the shape of her body with your blue female.

The turquoise male is on the verge of "rosetail", but he's stunning.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

For breeding purposes, it would be safer if you got a whole new pair. If you want OHM, perhaps you could get at least one that has an OHM dorsal. That's if you're planning on getting new ones.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmm, well there don't seem to be any females or males on ab that fit my new criteria so I guess I'll be waiting. Thank you all for the input though, up until now I've only really bred for color so help with conformation is greatly appreciated... 
-DM17


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Right, so I've been scouring AB for a new opaque pair. Due to timing concerns I will need to buy a pair soon if I plan to breed them this summer (college student). I am perfectly willing to wait until next summer if I can't find a nice pair, I don't want to rush into a bad pair again! Do any of these have breed-worth conformation/color? How's the female? Just want to know if I'm on the right track.

The last betta is for a different proposed spawning (didn't want to make a whole new post). I think he has great conformation but just wanted to check what you guys thought before bidding.
Thanks!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Right, so I've been scouring AB for a new opaque pair. Due to timing concerns I will need to buy a pair soon if I plan to breed them this summer (college student). I am perfectly willing to wait until next summer if I can't find a nice pair, I don't want to rush into a bad pair again! Do any of these have breed-worth conformation/color? How's the female? Just want to know if I'm on the right track.


The female looks a lot better than the one you have, as do the males. However, the female has milky looking eyes, I believe that is possibly a side effect of the opaque gene, and should be avoided. I like the second male the best, but all three have positives and negatives.

Keep an eye on Aquabid, new fish show up every day.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> The female looks a lot better than the one you have, as do the males. However, the female has milky looking eyes, I believe that is possibly a side effect of the opaque gene, and should be avoided. I like the second male the best, but all three have positives and negatives.
> 
> Keep an eye on Aquabid, new fish show up every day.


It's been very difficult to find females without a bit of eye clouding, but I'm still going to wait to see if I can find one. It is a fault according to IBC standards... Like you said, there are new fish on AB everyday. 

I agree about the 2nd male, I think it's my favorite. Though its dorsal fin is lacking it has the best color.
-DM17


----------

